# RE: Tire Chains / Rust Preventatives



## gsanders (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a question about tire chains on my JD 3320 tractor. I want to leave my chains on the wheels for the summer because it is such a pain to put them back on every autumn all by myself. I seldom use the tractor in the summer and it is stored in a weathertight shed which has a dirt floor. I plan on driving up onto boards to keep the tires / chains up out of the dirt and moisture. 

I'd like to know if there is some sort of spray-on rust preventative that I can spray on the tire chains which will not harm my tires? I heard that WD40 is not good for tires but is there something else?

Any help or suggestions would be great. Thanks in advance..

Gary Sanders
New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gary. If you're putting it up on wood then I wouldn't even worry about the rust issue. Sure they'll rust a bit but the rust would come off as soon as you went out with the tractor again.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Gary.
As Tractor Beam said... I park my tractor on planks when not in use.


----------



## rt014 (Jan 11, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about tire chains rusting, but Fluid Film should do the trick and not harm the tires.


----------

